
Show HN: Learn Your Letters, a game for toddlers - jbergknoff
https://jbergknoff.github.io/learn-your-letters/
======
timvdalen
Interesting, the SpeechSynthesisUtterance API seems to be able to bypass
browser sound controls.

I opened a bunch of tabs at the same time and Chrome wasn't able to tell me
which one was causing the sound. Muting the tab from Chrome also didn't work.

------
cavex_h
I wanna try this out. I was going to build something similar actually. But my
browser doesn't support the API. Darn.

